# I Have The Bydand Short Haired Pup



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a new member and just came across a thread discussing the notorious short hairs :biggrin1: I have the pup from Diane that everyone was buzzing about. She is a doll. She is now 4 months old and as smart as a whip. We also have a 2-yr-old short haired Tsvetnaya Bolonka and love their unique look. Because there is not much know about the shorts, we realize that we could be in for some surprises, but what is life without a few challenges. The standard coat is quite beautiful, but we think the shorts are just as nice. 

Any other shorts out there?????


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello from Lilly and Katrina :welcome: to the forum. Sorry I do not have a short haired hav but glad you are here.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! I am thrilled to have found this forum!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! Your avatar is precious. Do you have more photos to share? I don't have short haired Havs but I agree, they are just as nice. A Hav is a Hav in my book. What's her/their name(s)?


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Your "kids" are precious! My girls are Stella (the Bolonka) and Violet (the Hav). Here are some pics of Violet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. :wave:

I can't wait to see more pictures of your babies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think I have seen a bolonka or a short hair havanese/havana silk dog in person!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, Violet looks so soft and sweet. Look at those beautiful eyes. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't seen many myself. I am tempted to start telling people they are mutts, since explaining what they are is exasperating  ! Just kidding, I'm always happy to chat about my girls!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

btw-welcome to the forum! Well that works- but usually gets you to the designer dog phase quickly! But my husband when wanting to avoid people especially a lot of kids just says "watch out, they bite!" And it does make people give a lot of room! My girls just wonder why no one is loving them!

Amanda


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Violet's hair feels like a bunny's. Everyone comments on it when they pet her. I know she's still a pup, but I hope she keeps some of that softness as she matures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Violet is adorable.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome. It sounds like we might be neighbors. I live in Devon. If you are close by, we will have to arrange a time to introduce the dogs. Brady is almost 2 and loves to play with other havs! Your short haired hav and bolonka look beautiful!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Heather! I would love to see more photos of Violet, as well as your Bolonka! Please???


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Karen, yes, we are not far from you. I'll post more pics tonight or tomorrow. I'm running out the door!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey shorthairhavmom Welcome. I also have a Tsvetnaya Bolonka. Maggie. She is not shorthaired though. I love the Bolonka Breed it is as sweet and as lovable as the Havanese. I came upon her by accident as I was searching for my Havanese. She is the black one on my signon picture. The black and white one is my Havanese Lola. I don't know how to add pictures I have to figure it out and send you some of my Maggie the Bolonka. I have been away and have not signed on the forum for a while. I have to catch up. But welcome. This is a great place to talk about our dogs.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Heather. Your pups are very cute. We love seeing pics here and I can tell you're on the same page


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welome, Heather! My Doc had two shorthaired sisters who are adorable, just like your Violet!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

You can see her pretty face so well. Awwww. Welcome! More pics!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Violet is so cute! She looks very sweet natured and I love her name! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: Violet is beautiful and has such a sweet look! Looking forward to seeing more pics...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:. Violet is very cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, your girls are adorable. Welcome to the group. I too look forward to more photos of both.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never seen a short haired Hav....but then I've never seen a long haired Hav in my area either !! Your babies are adorable...and no matting...wow. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome! Joan ( my dogs breeder) had a couple of short hairs not long ago. She loved them, they were the sweetest dogs.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Violet is adorable. Short hair must be fabulous to work with! I am glad you found the forum. :welcome:


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, so you wanted some pics. Well, hold on to your hats. There are LOTS of pics if you follow the link below. I still need to add more of my SH Hav. I am really enjoying the pics of all the adorable dogs posted here. Thanks to all of you! I hope you enjoy these!

http://shorthairbolonkahavs.shutterfly.com?a=1


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

Your girls are adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Heather & Violet! Long or short hav's=LOVE!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Heather - she looks like a doll!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heather :welcome: They are both adorable!

I live here in Virginia, so I did hear word about the rare, gorgeous short hair! And, oh my! How neat to see more pictures!  Precious!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

shorthairhavmom said:


> I am a new member and just came across a thread discussing the notorious short hairs :biggrin1: I have the pup from Diane that everyone was buzzing about. She is a doll. She is now 4 months old and as smart as a whip. We also have a 2-yr-old short haired Tsvetnaya Bolonka and love their unique look. Because there is not much know about the shorts, we realize that we could be in for some surprises, but what is life without a few challenges. The standard coat is quite beautiful, but we think the shorts are just as nice.
> 
> Any other shorts out there?????


Sheesh, I miss everything. There was a stir over a short hair? There's a lot of them out there but a lot of breeders don't talk about it openly as a general rule although I don't know why not. I'm kind of lost when you say we don't know much about shorthairs though. They've been around quite a while. Welcome to the forum! I looked ahead and saw some of the pictures. She's a cutie.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Heather!! She looks so cute!!



JASHavanese said:


> Sheesh, I miss everything. There was a stir over a short hair?


Well, if I remember correctly the interesting part was that it's a short haired puppy from HSD parents ... and ppl (me included) were wondering whether or not the cuty-pie hav-puppy would make HSD registry as it was born from HSD hav's or would she be "just" a Hav.... you know what I mean?  
Ppl were curious how HSD would deal with this... and snickering a bit of course 

Heather, welcome again and I hope to see many more of your sweet hav' and Bolonka


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm kind of lost when you say we don't know much about shorthairs though. They've been around quite a while.


From a pet owner's perspective, these are quite a mystery. While the breeder community may have information that I am not aware of; I have found that some Hav breeders are reluctant to discuss them. As far as I am aware, there have really been no studies done on them specifically. I have even found it difficult to find other owners of SH Havs. I am very interested in finding out more about their long-term health, temperament, etc. Diane, Violet's breeder has been wonderful about providing any info she knows and is interested in tracking Violet as she grows.

I will continue to share more pics (and video) soon!!!! Thanks!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

WELCOME! They are just precious.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Welcome to the forum Heather!! She looks so cute!!
> 
> Well, if I remember correctly the interesting part was that it's a short haired puppy from HSD parents ... and ppl (me included) were wondering whether or not the cuty-pie hav-puppy would make HSD registry as it was born from HSD hav's or would she be "just" a Hav.... you know what I mean?
> Ppl were curious how HSD would deal with this... and snickering a bit of course
> ...


LOL a havanese is a havanese and shorthairs are in our breed. It's kind of funny to see them called rare. I know about 3 litters born recently with them, well 4 if you count this new one


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

shorthairhavmom said:


> From a pet owner's perspective, these are quite a mystery. While the breeder community may have information that I am not aware of; I have found that some Hav breeders are reluctant to discuss them. As far as I am aware, there have really been no studies done on them specifically. I have even found it difficult to find other owners of SH Havs. I am very interested in finding out more about their long-term health, temperament, etc. Diane, Violet's breeder has been wonderful about providing any info she knows and is interested in tracking Violet as she grows.
> 
> I will continue to share more pics (and video) soon!!!! Thanks!


Heather if you join a hav list and go back in the archives you'll find a lot of information about shorthairs. Short hair, long hair, they're all darling. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Violet is a cutie! Welcome!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> LOL a havanese is a havanese and shorthairs are in our breed.


*grins* I of course totally agree with that  
the question pending in that thread was if HSDAA does...

Heather, her name is Violet? I love that!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, congratulations on your puppy!! She is a doll!!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the words of welcome. Does anyone have pics or video of Short Hairs they could share. I've seen every pic posted on the internet, but would love to see more!

P.S. I named her Violet, since my Bolonka, Stella, has pink everything (collar, leash, bed, carseat, etc.) This way Violet can wear lavender. My family is convinced that this craziness is the result of my not having more than 1 child!!! :crazy:


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

h
violet is a doll. short hair... long hair... they are all cute.
i got my belle from diane in november. isn't she great to deal with?
she is so helpfulll when i call her for advise.
welcome.
michelle


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a cutie!*

People often ask me if my havanese are terrier mixes because they look different with their shorter haircuts for summer. Seeing your adorable pup, I see how completely different from any terrier a havanese is!

Thanks for the adorable photo. My dogs just learned that you can roll in mud and be bathed a lot easier than with that long hair. I have two dogs that think they are labs, so our shorter coat is now a true lifesaver!

Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Heather, Welcome to the forum. Your puppies are ADORABLE! 
Short hair is tons easier especially if you have more than one to take care of.


----------

